# Music Preferences By Personality Type



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

MUSIC PREFERENCES BY PERSONALITY TYPE

mine are










What specific genres do i listen most... Well, dream pop, art pop, synth pop, neo-psychedelia, indie pop, ethereal wave, shoegaze, indie rock, post-punk, art rock and noise pop!!! VERY INFP'ish genres hahah...










According to my last.fm statistics, i listen most to electronic, indie, alternative, dream pop, shoegaze and rock!!! hihi.


----------



## MNaeemi777 (Dec 18, 2018)

INFP here:
1-R&B
2-Electro Swing
3-EDM
4-Reggae
5-Synthpop
6-Electro
7-Pop
8-Soul (Some)
9-D&B (Some)
10-Alternative (Not Rock or Metal)


----------



## Emancipation (Jan 24, 2019)

I'm an ENFJ and I love a good pop/R&B vocal diva. Mariah, Beyonce, Whitney, Xtina, Ariana... I also have respect for Barbra and Aretha, two gals I'll probably get more into as I age (Barbra has the most controlled voice I've ever heard, Aretha has some damn good hits). I'm a musical misandrist. I hate men and think that they should all die!!!!!11!

I'm very open minded though, and I'll listen to whatever a friend recommends if he genuinely loves it. Pizzafari showed me a great gothic rock album just today. An hour well spent.


----------



## Paradise (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm an ENTP (with 5w4 enneagram), and like most genres with near equality - especially alternative, (nu) metal, country, and classical. But most of the time there has to be some deeper meaning within the song for me to really connect with it.

One of my favorite songs is _Pictures of You_ by The Cure; which, for me, is about lost love, regret, longing, really seeing someone for who they are, and celebration of something beautiful. Bittersweet. I also, love, love_ Vincent_, by Don McLean, again a bittersweet song that makes me feel united with all the misunderstood people in the world (which is really all of us). Recently listened to favorites: _Sound of Silence_ (but sung by Disturbed), and _Windows are Rolled Down_ (Amos Lee), a song about love, letting go, and living in the moment (though I suspect its likely written from a view of someone who is dying). Also, _Lose Yourself _(Eminem) - don't judge!


----------



## Zeri (Jan 23, 2018)

Isfj -

Easy listening/Alternative is my favourite.


----------



## Xool Xecutioner (Jul 8, 2018)

ISTP 5w4

Thrash metal and death metal


----------



## Roslyn (Aug 2, 2018)

ESTP

electro pop 
alternative pop
electronica
R&B
Hip Hop
Rock
Soul
Indie Rock
Blues Rock
Jazz
classical


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

ISTJ

Metal


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

ISTP.

My top tags for the last year on Last.fm are metal, metalcore, rock, post-hardcore, and nu metal.

It's pretty accurate. Other subgenres I like are melodeath, gothic metal, symphonic metal, power metal, alternative, hard rock. I like a bit of pop punk and musicals as well.


----------



## Neige Noire (Nov 28, 2017)

IxFx here,

I listen pretty much to everything, but genre-wise standouts would be ambient, post-rock, some goth, some prog rock/metal and from time to time grunge(mainly Soundgarden and Alice in Chains).


----------



## SquarePeg61 (Mar 26, 2010)

INFP here. According to the Music Preferences by Personality Type page at 16personalites.com, that means I should like punk and rock, but my favorite genre is metal.


----------



## isaac_a15 (Feb 14, 2018)

INTJ.

I listen to Alternative, Indie Pop, Pop, and Inspirational.


----------



## fotosynthese (Dec 14, 2018)

ISFJ 6w5; Classical (Chopin, Mendelssohn, Saint-Saens, Beethoven, Liszt, Schubert etc), piano jazz, piano light music


----------



## xVladdy (Sep 19, 2018)

xNTP here. I listen to metal (heavy, thrash... doesn't matter as long as it's high intensity), classical, and I think I'm the weirdest here but... also army marches (think of somethin like the Battle Hymn of the Republic). Soundtracks from games and movies are also some of my favorites. As I am playing War Thunder right now, I listen to in-game music a lot. 
You can listen to it here: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLpAe6jwxCvr8L8lqvwa1z-kImbg4XG-ID
I highly recommend the legacy songs. These are my favorites by far. An honorable mention would be this one: https://youtu.be/l6RostCb5Ro


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

ESTP. Almost everything ~No polka and no thank you to screaming in a microphone.


----------



## Epic Love (Dec 30, 2016)

I'm an INFJ and I mostly listen to Pop and Country but I do not enjoy most of the radio music here in Europe. I rather listen to stuff that is not extremepy popular like for example I never liked Lady Gaga or Katy Perry. This Dua Lipa girl that is everywhere right now also annoys me.


----------



## Emancipation (Jan 24, 2019)

Epic Love said:


> I'm an INFJ and I mostly listen to Pop and Country but I do not enjoy most of the radio music here in Europe I rather listen to stuff that is not extremepy popular like for example I never liked Lady Gaga or Katy Perry. This Dua Lipa girl that is everywhere right now also annoys me.


Thank God someone else other than me is open about liking pop. Lady Gaga is ok to me and Katy Perry is hot af but I am not into their music either, though they both have some songs I like. Dua Lipa is very boring imo, but the average teenager probably finds her very relatable precisely because she's so "girl-next-door" so I guess that's why she's popular.


----------



## Pastelle (Dec 12, 2016)

XSXP

-Rock/Metal
-Drum and Bass
-Genre hybrids


----------



## Epic Love (Dec 30, 2016)

Emancipation said:


> Thank God someone else other than me is open about liking pop. Lady Gaga is ok to me and Katy Perry is hot af but I am not into their music either, though they both have some songs I like. Dua Lipa is very boring imo, but the average teenager probably finds her very relatable precisely because she's so "girl-next-door" so I guess that's why she's popular.


I don't think there is anything wrong about liking pop, especially since Taylor Swift probably invented the category country pop and I listen to music that falls into this category all the time. I just rather enjoy the good artists with less recognition than this pop stars that are all the same and everywhere. I mean I still love Taylor Swift now that she's huge but I'm listening since 2009, so... Same with other artists. A few years ago my mum showed me a song on the radio she loved and I was like: WTF? This is new in Europe? It was Lady Antebellum and I knew them since Vampire Diaries season 2. So some things definitely take tim to fet popular or popular in Europe but meanwhile I'm listening to all the great US artists or other artists and enjoythe great music. At the end of the day only a few good songs get ppopular but the really great ones are only known among true fans. Although it made me smile when I heard Jess Glynne and and Kelsea Ballerini on the Burger King radio in Germany. Good music is finally coming to Europe.


----------



## KJL (Feb 7, 2019)

I listen to just about every genre, but I strongly favor rock and metal.

In particular: Progressive rock, progressive metal, death metal, alternative rock, alternative metal, experimental metal, sludge metal, post rock, post metal, post-hardcore, heavy metal, doom metal, grunge, post punk, classic rock.

Perhaps the bands I listen most to would give better indication: Deftones, Chevelle, Failure, Quicksand, Hum, At the Drive-In, Nirvana, Pearl Jam, Soundgarden, Alice In Chains, Tool, A Perfect Circle, King Crimson, Meshuggah, Gojira, Jinjer, Cynic, Isis, Mastodon, Palms, Crosses, Team Sleep, Grey Daze, Linkin Park, Mother Love Bone, Fugazi, Led Zeppelin, Faith No More, Melvins, Killing Joke, Radiohead, Kyuss, Queens of a Stone Age, so on and so forth. I am always on the lookout for great music! Youtube is a great help!


----------



## Prcolino (Feb 8, 2019)

INFP here..

It's mostly 
Indie / indie rock / indie folk

But I sometimes listen to 
Alternative rock / gothicrock / experimental rock
Post punk / dreampop
New wave / Coldwave


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

INFP

I don't really know genre and sub-genre names

I like instrumental music, especially orchestral. I don't usually enjoy listening to someone singing about something because the words distract from the sounds. I really don't like music based around Guitar-Drums-Singer like most modern bands. I think my favorite songs usually sound grand and awe-inspiring, or magical and glimmery. I'm much more drawn to melody than rhythm, but I do enjoy some music that is more beat-centric I guess you could say, but it's usually not using a typical modern drum set, and I really can't stand the tick tock sort of beat that seems typical of pop music. The pulsing beat of, I think they call it 'dance' is more acceptable, but generally I'm not one for drums. I'm not usually one for sad or angry sounding music, though occasionally in the right mood I can like some of it.

My top favorites are Classical and Movie Scores. I tend to prefer the classical and romantic eras of classical music, and prefer full orchestra over quartets or 'chamber music' etc. 

But I also enjoy some world music, electronic, new age, celtic, swing/big band, jazz, ragtime.

Composers I Like:
John Williams
Hans Zimmer
Beethoven
Tchaikovsky
Mozart
Vivaldi
Liszt
Rachmaninov
James Newton Howard
Chopin
Harry Gregson-Williams
Howard Shore
Jerry Goldsmith
Jeremy Soule
Klaus Badelt
Patrick Doyle
Holst
Respighi
Smetana
Strauss
Bach
Handel

'Artists' or Groups I Like:
Enya
Loreena McKennit
Richard Searles
David Arkenstone
Troika
Baka Beyond
E.S. Posthumous
Audiomachine
BrunuhVille
Earth Trybe
Jo Blankenburg
Karunesh
Two Steps From Hell (there's two different groups, I like the epic soundtrack style one)
Ray Lynch


----------



## 74893H (Dec 27, 2017)

How did you get those stat things you put in your op? Those are pretty cool.

INFP here, my main favourite genres are metal (melodeath and industrial metal especially) and electronic music.

I also like trip hop/downtempo/etc, retrowave, modern classical (though I don't really go out of my way to listen to it), very specific kinds of electronic pop, and some hip hop.

Through secondary school I refused to listen to anything other than pretty hipster-ish metal but since around the the time I finished college I let my tastes open up a lot and I've come to enjoy a wider variety of stuff I wouldn't have been caught dead listening to before.


----------



## Blue Wolf (Feb 8, 2019)

I'm not into Punk, but I noticed INTPs also scored high in rock and metal. That's a good fit for me. Van Halen is one of my favorites. Their early stuff was groundbreaking and still can't really be duplicated.


----------



## manatee (Mar 7, 2019)

ISFP

ambient
synthwave
chillwave
italo-disco
jazz
post-punk


----------



## shybutfly (May 16, 2019)

INFJ 4w5 here 

Nowadays I mostly listen to Gothic Rock (like Joy Division, The Cure, Siouxsie and the Banshees), Post-Punk, and Punk Rock, but I also love Folk, Classic Rock, and Alternative.


----------



## katnip (Mar 27, 2019)

It's kinda hard to pin down cause it 100% depends on my mood (I'll literally jump from listening to classical to rap in a heartbeat.)

For whatever reason, I do tend to gravitate towards the Indie genre though (indie pop,rock,alternative etc. whatever)


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

INTJ here.

I don't listen music by genre really and my music listen habits tend to be sporadic and changing. I'd say usually: rock, folk, jazz and blues, folksy pop, some pop, some oldies, techno and trance, some electronica, latin, _some k-pop_, international, etc. Essentially if I listen to a song and I like it, I'll like it and continue listening to it. I might try exploring some more songs by the band/singer or of the genre, but I tend to like songs, not genres and those are what I tend to like. Oh, if classical is playing in the background will never receive a complaint from me. No easy listening though please unless it's only in the elevator.

One thing that's really changed is that I used to listen to r&b, hip hop and some rap in high school but pretty much completely stopped after I finished high school. I guess that's what I wanted to listen to as an angsty teenager.


----------



## Folsom (Jun 20, 2018)

INFJ

I'll mainly listen to Indie Folk bands or artists like Bon Iver, Iron and Wine, Lord Huron, Bear's Den.
But I also like listening to rock, what I know as 'chill step', classical...


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

INTP. 

Mostly rock and metal. Though I'll listen to classical when in the mood for it, or other genres if they have elements I like.


----------



## ReasonforTreason (Aug 27, 2018)

INFJ here, used to be INFP but well, I'm still not quite sure, INFx anyway. I mostly listen to hard rock, alternative rock, most of metal, except for the extreme types or those that end in "-core". I also listen to classical music, a hint of jazz and blues here and there and experimental music. I like to channel my energy through music, I care about both lyrics and instrumentation, unless the song was meant to be instrumental or it's an acapella peformance, but overall if a song lacks in one or the other, if it has weak lyrics or a weak instrumental, it'll probably not be of much significance to me, unless, like I said, it's an instrumental piece. But I care first and foremost about technique an professionalism. To get an idea of my music preferences:

Nu metal






Prog/heavy metal






Avant garde/ experimental






Classical


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

Let's go by stereotype...


INxJs: Classical, movie soundtracks you never heard of, because it's deep and intellectual

ENxJs: Honestly don't know

INTP: Anything so long as it's out there and totally not mainstream

INFP: Alternative, indie

ENxPs: Anything that catches their ear. They'll say it's the best shit ever only to proclaim it lame and overplayed a week later. 

xSTJs: Classic Rock, country

SFJ: Pop, top 40

SPs: Hip Hop, dance, marginal ones are hardcore metalheads


----------



## princessavocado (Mar 9, 2019)

INFP 








Don't know about that sexy amazing part lol...


----------



## smokeylives (May 25, 2019)

INFJ, Obscurify Music has my top 10 genres as follows:

1 / folk-pop
2 / rock
3 / art rock
4 / art pop
5 / folk rock
6 / permanent wave
7 / singer-songwriter
8 / soundtrack
9 / indie rock
10 / new wave

Which just... about sums it up, I think.


----------



## Charus (May 31, 2017)

INFP, well I don't know my exact type to be honest.

I listen to Celldweller, Blue stahli, a few "Edgy" electronic music... Metal rock maybe (Remembers about the good 'ol times listening to epic Hardrock music from Disturbed).


----------



## Dissymetry (Apr 15, 2019)

I listen to stuff like My Chemical Romance and Taking Back Sunday, that kind of thing. The Early November. Thrice. Brand New. Jimmy Eat World. Senses Fail. Escape The Fate. Dashboard Confessional. Sorority Noise. Remo Drive is a good newer band I am into at the moment. Most people would summarise the music I listen to as "emo" but it is just rock, pop-rock and punk-rock.


----------



## Koffee (Apr 22, 2019)

ISFP, I can listen to ALMOST every genre as long as lyrics are good and the music is pleasant enough. Lately I've been listening to Panic!At The Disco a lot


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

Aelthwyn said:


> INFP
> 
> I don't really know genre and sub-genre names


I wasn't even going to respond until I saw your list and I'm like holy crap are you serious? Of the ones you listed here's what I'd keep:

J. Williams, H. Zimmer, Tchaikovsky, James Newton Howard, Harry Gregson-Williams, Jeremy Soule (was it for the SOE OST?), E.S. Posthumous (was it for the car commercial?). Edit to add: My Goodness I'm currently listening to Nara's theme. So delicious. E.S. Posthumous also did the score for The Master's Golf Championship.

Just floored anyone could actually like all of those at the same time. 

- - - - - - - - - - 

I like ambient music, but not shoegaze music. So, like Hybrid (Finished Symphony), Emancipator (Anthem), Sigur Ros, Delerium, Royksopp and other music like that. There's so many that it's hard to list them all.

I like folk/indie, "dirty pop" (overproduced straight-up pop), 80s Rock Ballads, New Wave, 90s Grunge/Alternative, Cinematic Music/Video Game music, and the rest is eclectic.

I think my top bands (at the moment, gees I couldn't list that ever) are:

- The National
- Eels
- Okkervil River
- Voxtrot
- Sigur Ros
- Erlend Oye (anything he has been involved with pretty much)
- Stars

- - - - - - - - - - 

I'm an INTJ musician.


----------



## tarmonk (Nov 21, 2017)

ENFP. Used to be a fan of different metal styles during my teenages and later too as this crazyness in the guitar sounds somehow relaxed my otherwise inpatient nature. When I started to play in band years ago (doom/sludge/stoner styles) and do gigs by myself, almost all heavy music genres have lost their appeal for me and I can't get such kick any more from anything else but playing on the stages by myself 

Mostly I listen to music when I work with computer as it somehow helps me to focus better. Preferred styles right now: psy trance, psy chillout, goa etc. Sometimes other different styles of electronical music too. I prefer music without vocals as vocals do distract my thinking while working (unless the songs are really familiar and I've listened to them many times).

Though, never been into almost any kind of mainstream music, especially those popstars presented nowadays


----------



## Ttalkkugjil (Feb 1, 2017)

ISTP. Contemporary praise. 80's pop.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

INTP! 

metal, alternative rock, European classical, bossa nova, new wave, 60s-70s jazz. I don't often listen to music anymore, however.


Aelthwyn said:


> I like instrumental music, especially orchestral.+


 I don't want to quote your whole post, but our tastes in classical are almost exactly the same. It's uncanny. I listen to stuff from the Romantic era almost exclusively, care waaayyy more about melody than I care about rhythm, and prefer the full orchestra to chamber music.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

brightflashes said:


> I wasn't even going to respond until I saw your list and I'm like holy crap are you serious? Of the ones you listed here's what I'd keep:
> 
> Jeremy Soule (was it for the SOE OST?), E.S. Posthumous (was it for the car commercial?).
> 
> Just floored anyone could actually like all of those at the same time.


1. I like all the Elder Scrolls soundtracks he did

2. I have no idea about commercials, a friend gave me one E.S. Posthumous album (Unearthed) and I really liked it so I got another one (Cartographer) and liked it even better - but I like the no singer versions of the songs. 

3. uh...yup.


----------



## Charus (May 31, 2017)

Well, I'ma an ENFP, music taste still remains the same.


----------



## morgandollar (Feb 21, 2018)

These days it seems regardless of type most people's favorite music is Hip Hop. At least if they're younger than 35.


----------



## Catandroid (Jul 9, 2018)

Alternative rock!


----------



## itwasmedio69 (Feb 22, 2020)

here you go! 
my top artists of the year so far on my spotify!
enfj, 2w1 so/sx, IEE, 279:

Marilyn Manson
Korn
The Presidents Of The United States Of America
Nirvana
Weezer
Kittie
2Pac
Primus
Coal Chamber
Type O Negative
Commander Tom
Sugar Ray
Alice In Chains
Siouxsie and the Banshees
My Chemical Romance
The Cure
No Doubt
Stone Temple Pilots
Fugees
Pearl Jam
Evanescence
Mandala
The Cranberries
Slipknot
Soundgarden
Microworld
Hypnotist
Dio
Bauhaus
Tiësto
L7
Lock 'N' Load
Mötley Crüe
Limp Bizkit
blink-182

the presidents of the united states of america, primus are hilarious no doubt about it! oh wait, gwen is a great vocalist but of course I preferred her in no doubt!



i know, my music taste looks very infp-ish


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

INFP and my favorite music is jazz. Nothing better than a live jazz band at a coffeeshop.

Ah, and Joe Hisaishi.


----------



## SilverNautilus (Apr 3, 2020)

INTJ

1. Classical music
2. Psychedelic Rock
3. Art Rock
4. Progressive Rock 
5. Hard Rock
6. Jazz
7. Folk
8. Alternative Rock
9. Mambo
10. Flamenco 
12. Tango
11. Others


----------



## pikapal (Nov 20, 2018)

I had been listening to my college music playlist for the last few weeks.


----------



## MakeItRain (Feb 8, 2017)

Basic af but I'm a big fan of Mongolian Throat Singing


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

ISTP

These are the top 10 artist of my last 6 months of listening.


* *





Shpongle
Septicflesh
Gojira
Borknagar
Dark Tranquillity
Lacuna Coil
Carach Angren
Amon Amarth
Eminem
Hanging Garden




And the top 10 artists of 'years' (as spotify describes it).


* *





Gojira
Dimmu Borgir
Septicflesh
Shpongle
Dark Tranquillity
Eminem
Carach Angren
Fleshgod Apocalypse
Borknagar
Lacuna Coil


----------



## Xool Xecutioner (Jul 8, 2018)

My music preferences are thrash metal, death metal, groove metal (basically just slowed down thrash metal), and rap. But, I am not exclusive to those genre and in fact to listen for variety and to break down the monotony. For me, it is high T (has guts to say it and doesn't back down) and high IQ (not like a dumbass but not too pretentious; knows what is up) that is most appealing.


----------

